# New Ruffled Yarn Scarf Pattern



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

New way to knit with Ruffled Yarn

I was tired of turning the fabric so many times with these new ruffled yarns, so I decided to try something new and it worked. You can use any of the new ruffled yarns. ( some may come out longer, but you can adjust the length) I used the new one I found by Red Heart called Boutique Rigoletto. It comes in prints and solids. 11 yds. 38% acrylic, 32% nylon and 30% wool. It is soft and beautiful. This will work with any of these new yarn fabrics. I made a 52 scarf by knitting 2 rows and then binding off.

Here is how I did it:
1. Using your stash and a crochet hook, chain stitch for about 48 inches with a coordinating color. I used worsted weight yarn. I think any weight will work, but wouldnt use lighter than sport weight for this.

2. Now use your knitting needles. I used size 8, but the label says to use size 6. [I dont think it much matters.]. For the 1st row, slip one needle into one loop of the crocheted chain and pick up about ½ inch of the fabric. This makes one stitch. The fabric is about 5 inches wide when pulled apart, I started about ¾ -1 inch down from one side. This is like picking up stitches to knit with a provisional cast on. On Sashay, this is one of the cross loops in the fabric. In the Rigoletto, I went through a couple of loops. This fabric is really pretty, but it doesnt have a top and bottom like the regular ruffled fabric Sashay. On Sashay fabric, I would knit about every other loop. Now continue all the way down your crochet chain.

3. At the end, you can turn your work, or you can cut the fabric and start the new row. Anyway, you need to turn just like you do regularly in knitting.

4. At the end, I had about 12 inches left over. You may be tempted to make a stitch every inch instead of ½ inch, but you will make a shorter scarf AND believe me, knitting every ½ inch will make a very nice short gathered ruffle at the top.

5. Binding off: I used my stash and coordinating yarn again and just picked up the yarn and bound off. You need to bind off VERY LOOSELY. I used this method: Knit one stitch. Knit 2nd stitch and return it to the left needle. Knit 2 stitches together. Now pass the first stitch over the K2tog. Continue to the end. And pull through the last loop. Leave a little extra yarn at the end.

6. Finishing. I whipped my raw edges together by folding and running my waste yarn through with a tapestry needle to make a little hem. Then I worked in my ends and there you have it. You only had to knit two rows and turn one time.

7. To wear, you can separate the two ruffles of the two rows and have it gathered down the middle or just wear as it comes off the needles. Either way works. I did not block this scarf.

I hope you enjoy this pattern. I will show a picture later today. Have to get the camera going and put it on my computer.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds lovely can't wait to see yours. Thanks.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to see a picture of this scarf. Sound like a great and beautiful idea.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ditto, I would love to see the picture.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I think I get it. The picture will really help.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Would love to see a picture !


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing a picture. Will you be posting it here?


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

This makes a lot of sense!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Very ingenious! Instructions were clear at first reading, too.
I'll definitely make this. Many thanks!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the idea


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would like a picture also


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see your pictures! I had a hard time trying to knit one of these ruffled scarves. In my search for a tutorial I found a crochet technique. It came out great! I didn't think I would ever try to knit one again, but I would like to give your method a try.


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lot's of us wold.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope to see a picture soon
This method sounds interesting


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, Dragonflylace here.

Glad to see that there are many who have clicked in to see what I have done. I am going to put the pictures up today...just have a little glitch right now. They will be up the afternoon.

For now, the way that you do step 2 is to put your needle down and up through the fabric about 1/2 - 3/4 of the way from the top. Some like Sashay have a little ridge for this. The Rigoletto does not, so just estimate. Anyway, when you go in and out with the needle THAT is one stitch. I did this with a chain stitch because I wanted a stable ridge for the scarf. This also allows you to lay the two rows apart from each other giving you a gathering in the middle. So, if this is not clear, the picture will be, as soon as I can, I will put it up.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your photo and trying out your pattern. Thank you.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

sounds a good idea


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## Ladylure (Sep 4, 2012)

Still waiting to see the picture...PLEASE


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

hope to see a picture soon


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, sounds great to me can't wait to see it. Twig


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

I'm in the process of helping my daughter fill 34 orders for these. An easy way would be great!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Would love to see the picture when it is ready. Thanks.


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

I too, am waiting with bated breath for the photo, Cheeers


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Really sounds nice .I also can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

can't wait to see picture...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I think this will work...cross your fingers.

On the 2nd step, I think that this may be easier:

Before you use your ruffle yarn fabric (fabric is what I call it), pick up and knit one row with the stash yarn. Mine is light purple. See the first picture below.

Then the next picture shows where you pick up the fabric to make a knit stitch. To do this, start EXACTLY like the manufacturer pattern says. Take your right needle and go through the stitch on the left need with your fabric at the back of your work...then put you needle in the fabric and then come out (kinda like you were hemming a skirt or doing an embroidery stitch.) If you knit American (thrower), just put the fabric in and out of your right needle. You should have ONE look on the right needle and this is one stitch.

Continue all the way down the chain. [See the 2nd picture.]

Now at the end, you can turn your work and knit back, (I would gather it a little more at the turn). OR, you can do like I did. I cut the fabric, turned my work and did the same thing again.

After these two rows are done, you need to bind off. I just used a color about the same as the fabric from my stash. I gave the binding off instructions in my first post.

See the 3rd picture. This is the back of the scarf showing the bind off and also you can see the light purple chain.

Continued in next post.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

You know those are the same scarf...the colors are just off. 

The final picture is the opened scarf. I hope you can see the little gathered ruffle in the middle and how it opens up to make a nice wider scarf.

In all, I think I can do this entire scarf in about 1 hour for the next one I make. I really think the scarf is nicer than the swirled one and the fabric really ruffles up nice.

Sorry it took me so long to do the pictures. I have an older system for uploading pictures.

Hope you like this method. If I perfect it, I will post an update.

The only thing that I can think of is to omit the 1st knitted row with the stash yarn and just go right into picking up the fabric for your very first knitted row.

Please post anything that you do that makes this easier, I welcome comments. After all, I just made this up as I went along and sometimes my "creative idea" get "jelled" instead of flowing!?  :?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much! Looks smashing!


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Am also looking forward to finished pic


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you do another one and take pictures of the various stages? Ha, Ha! I'm trying to visualize the second step & am stuck


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

music70 said:


> Can you do another one and take pictures of the various stages? Ha, Ha! I'm trying to visualize the second step & am stuck


I am doing another one actually.....Okay....what I did on step 2, is that I just knitted one row from the chain. You do it like this: Chain about 4 feet worth....I used thick yarn, but not super bulky...it was like worsted weight yarn...Then I used the same yarn and pulled up a loop on my knitting needle THROUGH the chain loop...you go into the middle of the little "V" formed in the chain. Just take your right needle and put it through the "V", loop the yarn around you needle and pull through...this is one knit stitch.

THIS is only of best instructional videos that I have found...because, it not only shows you how to do it, but also still pictures and written steps. AND it shows you how to knit into it.

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Crocheted_Provisional_Cast_On__D17.html

Hope this helps,
Dragonflylace


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahhh! A picture truly is worth a thousand words! Thanks so much for your speedy reply. Now I shall get busy


----------



## Two Rivers Julie (Sep 10, 2012)

I am knitting my second scarf with Sashay yarn and the turning it back and forth is driving me crazy. I knit it for a while and then I work on something else. Someone up the line said they crocheted their ruffled scarf, I am going to look into this. Can't wait to see a picture of your scarf!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit up 2 today, in no time. I did not crochet the beginning but just cast on with some worsted weight yarn and then started knitting with the sashay yarn. One I cast off with the sashay and one I changed back to the worsted yarn. They look great and it was so much easier.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks good ---- I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, glad you are interested in what I have done.

Here is a picture of the finished scarf....I hope.

Take care and hope this helps.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely! Enjoy wearing this beauty


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Browniemom said:


> Lovely! Enjoy wearing this beauty


 Thank you so much for the complement. It will go to one of my neighbors for his grandchild.

I have some more to do for Christmas (ugggh)....but at least now, I can make one is about 1 hour and no turning around and around.

I am going to try to perfect the pattern, but this one gives a nice stable middle that stays around the neck and doesn't seem so flyaway. The middle crochet chain seems to make it stay in place. :?


----------



## Sarahmay (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi there, is there an easy crochet pattern for this scarf?? I bought the rigoletto yarn to make a scarf and am soo confused and frustrated. It is so hard to see what you are doing and all the turning and switching too. Any help would be appreciated!! I don't know how to knit, only crochet.
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Sarahmay said:


> Hi there, is there an easy crochet pattern for this scarf?? I bought the rigoletto yarn to make a scarf and am soo confused and frustrated. It is so hard to see what you are doing and all the turning and switching too. Any help would be appreciated!! I don't know how to knit, only crochet.
> Thanks
> Sarah


I know how to do it. You can follow my instructions that I posted for making a chain with a coordinating color. But instead of picking up the stitches from the chain and knitting, just start with the chain and pick up the fabric with your hook. To do this:
1. Pass the crochet hook through a loop in the top of the fabric...I tried it with Sashay.

2. Then you do a single crochet by going into the VERY next little loop in the fabric. That is the first stitch finished.

3. Now go to the next chain stitch. Skip 1-2 loops in the fabric and then repeat steps 1 and 2 above. Go all the way down your chain like this.

4. When you get to the end, do 2-3 single crochets in the end just like you were making an increase and then continue back up the other side of the long chain that you made.

With Sashay, it depends on how long you want your scarf. Just make your initial chain the length that you want your scarf to be.

With the Rigoletto, I did a chain about 48 inches long. I had about 12 inches of the fabric left over.

PS...just got my scrap yarn out, and tried it.....sooooooo easy, really. Just remember to finish off your Single Crochet loosely so that it doesn't get too tight.

Just let me know if you need more help.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sarahmay said:


> Hi there, is there an easy crochet pattern for this scarf?? I bought the rigoletto yarn to make a scarf and am soo confused and frustrated. It is so hard to see what you are doing and all the turning and switching too. Any help would be appreciated!! I don't know how to knit, only crochet.
> Thanks
> Sarah


There is a crochet instructional video for this scarf using Sashay yarn. You don't even have to know how to crochet. It looks very easy to do. She starts by inserting her J size hook in the 5th space and then inserts the hook every other space for 10 spaces, so you have 10 threads on the hook. Then you bring the yarn through all 10 loops and this makes the first ruffle. Then you do it again. It looks very easy.


----------

